# Effects on children seeing their parents nude, having sex, et al.



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 17, 2014)

excerpts from,

Archives of Sexual Behavior Vol. 17,  No. 4, 1988, pp. 349-362.



The Relationship Between Adult Sexual Adjustment
and Childhood Experiences Regarding Exposure
to Nudity, Sleeping in the Parental Bed, and
Parental Attitudes Toward Sexuality

Robin J. Lewis, Ph.D., and Louis H. Janda, Ph.D.


"INTRODUCTION

A frequent concern raised by parents regards the potential harm to their child of seeing parental nudity, of exposure to nudity in others, (e.g., siblings, friends), and of sleeping in bed with parents. Although these are issues often raised by parents, surprisingly little has been written that empirically addresses these questions. The available literature primarily consists of experts providing advice on these issues without an empirical basis.

...

METHOD

Subjects

Seventy-seven males and 133 females were recruited from undergraduate psychology classes to serve as. subjects. In exchange for their participation, subjects received extra credit in their classes.

Procedure

All subjects completed a questionnaire assessing retrospective reports of (i) frequency of sleeping in bed with parents between 0-5 years and 6-11 years; (ii) frequency of seeing parents, as well as others, naked between 0-5 years and 6-11 years; (iii) parental attitudes toward sexuality; (iv) subjects' level of comfort in discussing sexuality with parents; and (v) perceptions of parental discomfort regarding sexuality. Information on current adjustment and sexual behavior was also obtained. Items from these measures are presented in the Appendix. All items were responded to using a five-point Likert scale. Subjects completed this questionnaire in a large group setting. Given the sensitive nature of the questions, respondents were assured of confidentiality and all responses were identified by number only.

...

RESULTS

Childhood Nudity and Sexual Adjustment

An index of the frequency of parental nudity was calculated by summing responses to questions about seeing mother and father naked. A parental nudity index for ages 0-5 and 6-11 was then correlated with the items about current sexual adjustment. Thus, a 2 x 11 correlation matrix was generated separately for males and females.

For males, the 0-5 Parental Nudity Index was inversely related to reported discomfort about physical contact/affection, r(75) = -0.23, p < 0.05, indicating that increased exposure to parental nudity was related to less discomfort about physical contact/affection. Parental nudity during ages 0-5 was unrelated to any of the other sexual adjustment variables. Parental nudity during ages 6-11 was positively related only to a tendency to engage in casual sexual relationships, r(71) = 0. 24, p < 0.05. It is noteworthy that although a relationship between nudity and a tendency to engage in casual sex was obtained, we are not sure this really reflects respondents' actually engaging in casual sex. For males, the mean and standard deviation for this item were 2.62 and 1.23, respectively, indicating that most males did not endorse strong agreement for a tendency to engage in casual sex.

For females, parental nudity between 0-5 was related only to an increased frequency of sex relative to others, r(129) = 0. 18, p < 0.05. Parental nudity during this age range was unrelated to any of the other sexual adjustment variables. For females, parental nudity between 6-11 was positively related only to an increased tendency to engage in casual sexual relationships, r(129) = 0.18, p < 0.05. As with the male sample, examination of responses to this item indicates that most females did not endorse strong agreement with tendency to engage in casual sexual relationships.

In order to get an idea of the relationship of exposure to nudity in general, to adjustment, an overall nudity index was calculated by summing responses to questions about seeing mother, father, same-sex siblings; friends, and opposite-sex siblings/friends naked. This nudity index for ages 0-5 and 6-11 was correlated with the 11 items about current adjustment and behavior. Thus, a 2 x 11 correlation matrix was generated separately for males and females.

For males, 0-5 nudity index was inversely related to reported discomfort about physical contact/affection, r(75) = -0.23, p < 0.05. Nudity during ages 0-5 was unrelated to any other adjustment variables. Nudity during ages 6-11 was positively related to self-esteem, r(72) = 0.25, p < 0.05, knowledge about sex, r(68) = 0.26, p < 0.05, and a tendency to engage in casual sex, r(71) = 0.28, p < 0.05.

For females, nudity between 0-5 was related to less discomfort about physical contact/affection, r(130) = -0.17, p < 0.05, but was unrelated to any other adjustment variables. Nudity between 6-11 was positively related to increased frequency of sex relative to others, r(129) = 0.19, p < 0.05, and an increased tendency to engage in casual sexual relationships. r(129) 0.21, p < 0.05.

...

Parental Attitudes Toward Sexuality and Sexual Adjustment

In order to investigate the relationship among parental attitudes toward sexuality and adjustment, the 9 items related to parental attitudes were correlated with the 11 items regarding adjustment. Thus, a 9 x 11 correlation matrix was generated separately for males and females.

For males, a positive paternal attitude was related to increased self-esteem, r(72) = 0.24, p < 0.05, an increased tendency to engage in casual sexual relationships, r(71) = 0.33, p < 0.01, and increased comfort about physical contact and affection, r(75) = -0.35, p < 0.01 In addition, sons who felt comfortable discussing sex with their fathers also reported an increased tendency to engage in casual sex relationships, r(71) = 0.23, p < 0,05. Further, an inverse relationship occurred for males between frequency of discussion of sexuality in the family and sexual dysfunction , r(72) = - 0.23, p < 0.05 such that less discussion of sexuality was correlated with increased frequency of sexual problems. More discussion of sexuality was related to more comfort about physical contact and affection in the family, r(75) = -0.22, p < 0.05. For males, a positive maternal attitude toward sex, r(75) = -0.28, p < 0.05, perceived paternal comfort about talking about sex, r(75) = -0.38, p < 0.001, perceived maternal comfort about talking king about sex, r(75) = -0.22, p < 0.05, and more reported knowledge about sex, r(75) = -0.58, p < 0.001 were all related to respondents' comfort regard regarding physical contact and affection.

For females, a positive maternal attitude toward sex was related to increased self-esteem, r(129) = 0.19, p < 0.05. In addition, daughters who felt comfortable discussing sex with their mothers reported better feelings about themselves, r(129) = 0.21, p < 0.05. For females, happiness with sex life was positively related to increased comfort talking about sex with fathers, r(129) = 0.17, p < 0.05 and positive paternal attitudes toward sex, r(129) = 0.17, p < 0.05. Females reported an increased tendency to engage in casual sex when there was more discussion of sexuality in the home, r(130) = 0.20, p < 0.05, and with increased comfort talking about sex with fathers, r(129) = 0.24 p < 0.01. Further, positive paternal attitudes toward sex were related to increased knowledge about sex, r( 130) = 0.18, p < 0.-05.

For females, comfort about physical contact/affection was related to more reported physical contact/affection, r(131) = -0.36, p < 0.001, comfort talking about sex with mother, r(130) = -0.29, p < 0.001, comfort talking about sex with father r(132) = -0.22, p < 0.01, and more knowledge about sex, r(131) 1) = -0.25, p < 0.01.

Based on the apparent gender differences that occurred regarding respondents reports of parental attitudes toward sex, perceived parental discomfort about discussing sex, and subjects' comfort discussing sex with mother and father, a series of chi-square analyses were conducted to examine these differences. For these analyses, responses were classified into three levels based on the subjects' 5-point Likert scale responses where responses 1 and 2 were classified as low, response 3 was left as medium, and responses 4 and 5 were classified as high. Chi-square analyses were done for the following items: (1 and 2) "Rate the degree of comfort you felt in talking about sex with your mother (father)"; (3 and 4) "Rate the degree of comfort you think your mother (father) felt in talking about sex"; (5 and 6) "How would you characterize your mother's (father's) attitude toward sex"?

No gender differences occurred for any of the items related to mother. However, a significant difference between men and women occurred on all the items related to father. Regarding comfort discussing sexuality with father, sons tended to be more comfortable discussing sex with their fathers than were daughters. It is noteworthy that 77% of females and 52% of males felt uncomfortable talking about sex with their fathers.

Another gender difference occurred when respondents were asked to indicate their perception of father's discomfort level talking about sex. Again, more females compared to males perceived their fathers as uncomfortable in talking about sex.

Finally, a third gender difference occurred in respondents' indications of paternal attitude toward sex. Although about half of males and females perceived a neutral paternal attitude toward sex, of the remaining subjects, males tended to report a more positive paternal attitude toward sex than did females.

Archives of Sexual Behavior Vol

full text at link


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 17, 2014)

"The Archives of Sexual Behavior is a *peer-reviewed academic journal* in sexology. It is the official publication of the International Academy of Sex Research."

Archives of Sexual Behavior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(for Westwall) 

Btw, the full questionaire the undergrads took resulting in the above information is towards the bottom.

Archives of Sexual Behavior Vol


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 17, 2014)

Nude tribes of humans were ask also?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 17, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Nude tribes of humans were ask also?



Just clothed psychology undergrads.  Questions about the effects were aimed specificly at Americans since European and other cultures already know it's not harmful. As per nude tribal types.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 17, 2014)

Delta you're twisted.   I would not let you near young  children


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 17, 2014)

This is why I didn't bother commenting on it as yet. Until people read the study, if I comment on it they'll respond to that. 

So simply saying I'm twisted absent any commentary by me shows you didn't read the article and took the lazy ignoramus' way out making a personal attack. 

The 'European' reference above is IN the study text if people'd bother to go to the link and actually you know, read it.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

The study found that exposure to parental nudity resulted in teens having sex more frequently than peers not exposed to parental nudity and that they engaged in casual sex more frequently as well.

These are not good outcomes, even apart from all morality claims.


----------



## BillyP (Aug 17, 2014)

People who go naked in front of their children are weirdos and probably don't shave either. And use health food store soap.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 17, 2014)

If I came in with a peer reviewed article from the Association of Nincompoops who believe in UFOs would that somehow make the claim that UFOs cause cancer true?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 17, 2014)

I think we have a New, Official USMB Creeper Poster.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 17, 2014)

As I was reading this thread of yours, Delta Embassy, this scripture came to my mind. I am on topic because it has to do with a good lifestyle and what is good for your health which is the forum you did select!  The scripture verse is this one : 

Fear the LORD and turn away from evil.  It will be healing to your body And refreshment to your bones.  

Now King Solomon said that and he was Jewish too, you know.  He was also the wisest man who ever lived upon the earth and I feel compelled to give this to you now because I believe it will be better for your health to listen to Solomon's advice in Proverbs than reading studies about children and their eyes seeing things they should not ever see.  As it says, it will be healing to your body and refreshment to your bones. So meditate on that scripture and then buy yourself a bible so you can read more about it and get well.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> As I was reading this thread of yours, Delta Embassy, this scripture came to my mind. I am on topic because it has to do with a good lifestyle and what is good for your health which is the forum you did select!  The scripture verse is this one :
> 
> Fear the LORD and turn away from evil.  It will be healing to your body And refreshment to your bones.
> 
> Now King Solomon said that and he was Jewish too, you know.  He was also the wisest man who ever lived upon the earth and I feel compelled to give this to you now because I believe it will be better for your health to listen to Solomon's advice in Proverbs than reading studies about children and their eyes seeing things they should not ever see.  As it says, it will be healing to your body and refreshment to your bones. So meditate on that scripture and then buy yourself a bible so you can read more about it and get well.


....................^^ Sage advice from the most dishonest hypocrite Christian poster at USMB     ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 17, 2014)

Some might want to read Lloyd DeMause

WELCOME Welcome to my personal website! Thanks for visiting, and please come back, because i update this page frequently. This website reflects my life-long work and directs you to more resources if you are interested in pursuing the ?new? field of p

Welcome to our library room. Please try to whisper when you are here so as not to disturb others who may be reading. ;-) If you have any questions, you can find me behind the librarian counter or at my research desk in the northwest corner, or you ca


----------



## whitehall (Aug 17, 2014)

About 133 female college students volunteered for an extra credit course. Would it be likely that the coeds would write whatever the perimeters of the course dictated to be the best likely grade? Wouldn't they get together and make up stories that were likely to get the best grade especially if their little essays were anonymous?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Some might want to read Lloyd DeMause
> 
> WELCOME Welcome to my personal website! Thanks for visiting, and please come back, because i update this page frequently. This website reflects my life-long work and directs you to more resources if you are interested in pursuing the ?new? field of p
> 
> Welcome to our library room. Please try to whisper when you are here so as not to disturb others who may be reading. ;-) If you have any questions, you can find me behind the librarian counter or at my research desk in the northwest corner, or you ca



Some might want to set themselves on fire, most people don't.


----------



## Politico (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't care what the article says. I saw my fatass dad naked and it still haunts me.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 18, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The study found that exposure to parental nudity resulted in teens having sex more frequently than peers not exposed to parental nudity and that they engaged in casual sex more frequently as well.
> 
> These are not good outcomes, even apart from all morality claims.



The choice for teens or adults to have frequent sex or engage in casual sex more often can most certainly be a "good" thing, from the perspective of many humans.​


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Oy. I see Mr. Creepy is back on sex and children again.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 18, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > The study found that exposure to parental nudity resulted in teens having sex more frequently than peers not exposed to parental nudity and that they engaged in casual sex more frequently as well.
> ...



Not really, not when looking at population wide statistics. All sorts of funky consequences arises, especially for women, things like higher rates of depression, higher likelihood of divorce, etc as the partner count increases. What we don't see is a happiness increase or better self esteem or anything long term. The good thing might be a momentary boost and that fades away.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 18, 2014)

Nothing like misrepresenting things to assert a position,

"It is noteworthy that although a relationship between nudity and a tendency to engage in casual sex was obtained, we are not sure this really reflects respondents' actually engaging in casual sex. For males, the mean and standard deviation for this item were 2.62 and 1.23, respectively, indicating that most males did not endorse strong agreement for a tendency to engage in casual sex."


----------



## Alex. (Aug 18, 2014)

"Seventy-seven males and 133 females were recruited from undergraduate psychology classes to serve as. subjects. *In exchange for their participation, subjects received extra credit in their classes*."

The students were given something of value for answering questions this is not the best way to get a solid foundation for quality research.

Besides, there is something warped and very disturbing about this thread.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 19, 2014)

What a very utterly creepy thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Alex. said:


> "Seventy-seven males and 133 females were recruited from undergraduate psychology classes to serve as. subjects. *In exchange for their participation, subjects received extra credit in their classes*."
> 
> The students were given something of value for answering questions this is not the best way to get a solid foundation for quality research.
> 
> Besides, there is something warped and very disturbing about this thread.



That's actually a good point. I'm not sure about the ethicacy of compensating research subjects. 

Reason you and others think it's disturbing or creepy is precisely why I post them.

Many of our societal problems stem from how as a culture we've flipped what upsets us. Violence is tolerated and  a big draw for entertainment be it movies, videogames, some sports. Yet the very nicest thing people do together (sex et al.) is reviled and demonized. There's peer-reviewed science proving societies and cultures that repress sexuality and pleasure are correspondingly more violent (Prescott et al.) Given our markedly violent society my hypothesis is we're once more repressing sexual pleasure while glorifying violence.

I don't expect to change anyone's mind overnight, it's a process. But if popularizing research into this gets people thinking about it I'm good.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Lemme see if I can summarize my thinking in a paragraph.

As a behavioural scientist with an interest in criminal justice I spend a great deal of time wondering why people do some of the things they do. Like act violently breaking laws governing that. In my studies I've found research proving that when our minds are occupied with pleasure, they're literally shut down to feelings of aggression and violence, and vice-versa. So when people act out violently it's because they're not able to feel pleasure. But why would any sane person choose that if pleasure is positive, and violence is negative? If they've been conditioned from childhood to suppress and repress their sexuality, as adults their propensity for violence will be greater than those that weren't so conditioned. Our society unfortunately is proof-of-concept. We teach abstinance-only sex "education," insist sex waits for marriage, stigmatize alternative sexuality (masturbation, homosexuality, etc.,) overvalue monogamy and virginity. All with disastrous results - a society of fear. No one wants to touch even in perfectly innocuous non-sexual ways for fear it'll be misinterpreted as sexual. The result is also predictable, with opportunities for pleasure eliminated, opportunities to display aggression are increased. And thus criminality.

...Ok a rather long paragraph.  I'm of the camp that believes rather than crime mitigation (more prisons, more police, etc.) the solution lies in crime prevention (more education which reduces criminality, more acceptance of pleasure and sexuality.) To that end, rather than write books no one but academics are gonna buy, I post stuff online. It's the medium with the greatest chance of reaching the most people.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 21, 2014)

(1) All young males are inclined to engage in casual sex all the time.  It's the way we are wired.  Young females who are inclined to engage in casual sex need counseling.  Send me some phone numbers, and I will do my best to straighten them out.

(2) No valid conclusions can be drawn from a survey of people who volunteer to be queried - much less given some inducement ("extra credit").  That is taught about 8 minutes into any introductory statistics class.  This is the opposite of a "random sampling."

(3)  There is nothing pleasant about nudity per se.  Most "average" people look grotesque without any clothes on, and that goes double for people who are old enough to have school-age children.  I cannot imagine many things more repulsive than to have seen my parents nude or - worse - engaging in sexual acts.  I might  never have recovered.

(4)  People who expose their children to casual nudity (i.e., libertines) are, to use the technical term, "fucked up."  I have no doubt that this parenting strategy would land them in jail and their children in foster care in many communities.  Maybe in Europe they feel differently, but they are wrong.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

re 2) (ignoring 1 because it was silly) that's a maybe, but the conclusions did appear in a peer-reviewed journal so obviously someone agreed with its' validity.

3) When nudism caught on in the US a lot of study was conducted about it both from a physical health perspective, as well as psychological. There are numerous benefits to social nudity. I wasa ctually looking for them when I found the article about the other stuff. Used it first but the 'general nudity' one is coming. Ferguson thing has me sidetracked for the time-being. 

4)Nothing criminal about nudity. Most laws governing it in the US state that as long as it's not in a 'lewd or lascivious manner' simply being nude is not criminal.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Some articles on effects of nudism and nudist lifestyles. 

- Google Scholar

Was looking for an old book I've heard about "The Naked Child:Growing Up Without Shame" which is the psychological studies of nudism and its' effects I referenced above. The link is papers which reference it, best I can do in just a few minutes


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lemme see if I can summarize my thinking in a paragraph.
> 
> As a behavioural scientist with an interest in criminal justice I spend a great deal of time wondering why people do some of the things they do.



The devil has a great deal of time on his hands to spend thinking about how to break into heaven.

And I don't believe you are a behavioral scientist. At all.



			
				Delta4Embassy said:
			
		

> Like act violently breaking laws governing that. In my studies I've found research proving that when our minds are occupied with pleasure, they're literally shut down to feelings of aggression and violence, and vice-versa. So when people act out violently it's because they're not able to feel pleasure. But why would any sane person choose that if pleasure is positive, and violence is negative?



And why would any sane person openly advocate online the showing of pornography to _children_?



			
				Delta4Embassy said:
			
		

> If they've been conditioned from childhood to suppress and repress their sexuality, as adults their propensity for violence will be greater than those that weren't so conditioned.



Not necessarily.

Learn the difference between necessary and sufficient conditions.



			
				Delta4Embassy said:
			
		

> Our society unfortunately is proof-of-concept. We teach abstinance-only sex "education," insist sex waits for marriage, stigmatize alternative sexuality (masturbation, homosexuality, etc.,) overvalue monogamy and virginity. All with disastrous results - a society of fear. No one wants to touch even in perfectly innocuous non-sexual ways for fear it'll be misinterpreted as sexual. The result is also predictable, with opportunities for pleasure eliminated, opportunities to display aggression are increased. And thus criminality.
> 
> ...Ok a rather long paragraph.  I'm of the camp that believes rather than crime mitigation (more prisons, more police, etc.) the solution lies in crime prevention (more education which reduces criminality, more acceptance of pleasure and sexuality.) To that end, rather than write books no one but academics are gonna buy, I post stuff online. It's the medium with the greatest chance of reaching the most people.



Creepy.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> What a very utterly creepy thread.



IMO, Delta is a very sick person, who uses threads like this to try to find support for his perversions. By his logic, any person not interested in every fetish imaginable is repressed. We all should have had the joy of watching our parents rut and grunt, while whacking our tinklers with a Hustler mag in the other hand.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> If I came in with a peer reviewed article from the Association of Nincompoops who believe in UFOs would that somehow make the claim that UFOs cause cancer true?



Very good, and for the same reasoning we ignore the Bartons and the Mises.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Delta Embassy, you are creepy.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 21, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > What a very utterly creepy thread.
> ...



Indeed.

In a strange way, he kinda makes me feel good about myself, though.

I've done a few blue-collar crimes — all over seven years ago, in accordance with the Statutes of Limitations.

I've sold things I wasn't supposed to sell.

I've stolen things.

I've driven intoxicated.

I've gotten into fights.

And for whatever the reason(s), I've never been charged for them.

Delta4Embassy is his own special sort of contemporary Zacchaeus.

It's nice to know that there is someone out there who is worse—in Delta's particular case, _much_ worse—than me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Rather than responding to every immature reply I'll simply say this. If you can't read these posts like a mature adult, don't. Responding to some of you is akin to argueing with a houseplant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

DeltaEmbassy, listen up: you are a creep.  Cross the line, and find out how creepy all of us think you are.  That you are cracked in your head is your problem.  Tell it to Baby Boy Burke.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> DeltaEmbassy, listen up: you are a creep.  Cross the line, and find out how creepy all of us think you are.  That you are cracked in your head is your problem.  Tell it to Baby Boy Burke.



The poeple who think I'm creepy are the ones I post this stuff for. You're the problem projecting your own insecurities onto society as a whole. Science is on my side, the law is on my side, only people on your side are religious and their arguments religious in nature. Might make you a hit at church on Sundays, but the rest of the week you'll be proven wrong for your assertions by everyone else.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Article: Body Pleasure and the Origins of Violence
"Body Pleasure and the Origns of Violence" by Dr. Prescott PhD. et al.

Search/Find down to "Religious Roots" and start reading.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Article: Body Pleasure and the Origins of Violence
> "Body Pleasure and the Origns of Violence" by Dr. Prescott PhD. et al.
> 
> Search/Find down to "Religious Roots" and start reading.



Looks like we're already doomed
The world, however, has limited time to correct the conditions that propel us to violent confrontations. Modern technologies of warfare have made it possible for an individual or nation to bring total destruction to large segments of our population. And the greatest threat comes from those nations which have the most depriving environments for their children and which are most repressive of sexual affection and female sexuality. We will have the most to fear when these nations acquire the weapons of modern warfare. Tragically, this has already begun.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Looks like we're already doomed
> The world, however, has limited time to correct the conditions that propel us to violent confrontations. Modern technologies of warfare have made it possible for an individual or nation to bring total destruction to large segments of our population. And the greatest threat comes from those nations which have the most depriving environments for their children and which are most repressive of sexual affection and female sexuality. We will have the most to fear when these nations acquire the weapons of modern warfare. Tragically, this has already begun.



Gee way to spoil the ending. Now no one's gonna wanna bother mowing their lawns.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "Seventy-seven males and 133 females were recruited from undergraduate psychology classes to serve as. subjects. *In exchange for their participation, subjects received extra credit in their classes*."
> ...





Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "Seventy-seven males and 133 females were recruited from undergraduate psychology classes to serve as. subjects. *In exchange for their participation, subjects received extra credit in their classes*."
> ...


I like my culture just the way it is. You will not convince me otherwise. Creepy is creepy and this is creepy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok I gotta ask, is 'creepy' the new 'literally?'


----------



## Alex. (Aug 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ok I gotta ask, is 'creepy' the new 'literally?'


No just creepy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Are other adjectives but everyone seems to prefer 'creepy.' It's like everyone goes to the same meeting or something and gets the same talking points memos.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 21, 2014)

Btw shart, regarding your 7 or 8 disagrees in 4 mins, I think it's like morphine in a hospital and only the first click gives it to ya.  Either that or you're stuttering.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

You are creepy, dude. Just flat out weird AND creepy. And not in a good way. In short...you give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope, DE, you are the new creepy with your sick ideas of sexualization.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't worry Delta.  I do not find you to be "creepy". 

You tend to think outside of the box of common indoctrinated human thought, and tend to explore "taboo" ideas at times that you may or may not embrace yourself.

You ask many questions that Mundanes are afraid to ask, or are uncomfortable asking.  You seem to have a legit thirst for knowledge, wisdom, and enlightenment... and you do not seem to allow indoctrination to hold you back from seeking it in places that Mundanes dare not look.

You are, for the most part, unlike many of the Mundanes on this forum.  Your Nature seems different than theirs, which I do not find to be "creepy", but instead... interesting... which is rare.

​


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 21, 2014)

You might wanna ask ^ her ^ what she thinks about _Hitler_, too, Delta.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 21, 2014)

She is Mrs Creepy


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 21, 2014)

​


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> I cannot consciously agree with weirdos who advocate doing sexual things with and/ or to children.
> 
> You'd better hope a _judge_ can.



Might wanna lookup projection. Dunno where you guys are getting that sort of thing considering I've only posted peer-reviewed science articles. And but for some personal replies haven't even commented on it yet. As Bugs Bunny would say, "It could be you Doc'."


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Don't worry Delta.  I do not find you to be "creepy".
> 
> You tend to think outside of the box of common indoctrinated human thought, and tend to explore "taboo" ideas at times that you may or may not embrace yourself.
> 
> ...



What I find interesting with these threads is the scathing almost paranoid replies from some people. Not ripping these things out of a Penthouse Forums or something, these are PhD. authored peer-reviewed scientific articles. And yet the emotions they seem to illicit reveal Americans are even more gone than I'd thought.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Don't worry Delta.  I do not find you to be "creepy".
> 
> You tend to think outside of the box of common indoctrinated human thought, and tend to explore "taboo" ideas at times that you may or may not embrace yourself.
> 
> ...



Not mundane just not creepy. This issues are thought about by every responsible parent in seeking what is best for their children.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 22, 2014)

I looked through the keyhole once, I think it scared me for life...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Nude tribes of humans were ask also?
> ...



My initial reaction to the topic (I did not read the entire OP) was to wonder how the children raised in one room cabins, a common abode in the early 19th century would respond to the survey?

I suspect, one bed, and a child born nearly every year, would have far greater exposure on the children than presumed in the OP.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry Delta.  I do not find you to be "creepy".
> ...



Education alone does not legitimatize an issue or uncreep that which is creepy. This topic and thread are creepy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> My initial reaction to the topic (I did not read the entire OP) was to wonder how the children raised in one room cabins, a common abode in the early 19th century would respond to the survey?
> 
> I suspect, one bed, and a child born nearly every year, would have far greater exposure on the children than presumed in the OP.



Indeed. Colonial American families did sleep all in one bed, even marrieds having sex. Though I suspect it was more about staying warm and necessity than out of a desire to be closer. 

There's numerous instances of this still being the case, but being as they're not American cultures I'm reluctant to use them. One culture's practices doesn't translate to another's like. Guess the closest parallel would be American Indians sleeping communally. And to some extent military members sleeping, using the toilet, and 'combat jacking' in one another's presence during combat deployments.

I used to think America's regressed socially but the more I think about the past approaches to these things, the more I realize we were never as neurotic about sex and normal human behaviours as we are right now. We've jumped the shark into a previously unknown level of squeamishness and neurotic behaviours. And most annoyingly, I can't figure out why. Religious conservatism doesn't seem adequate to explain it as many cultures have had periods of religious conservatism that didn't result in this kind of repression of normal human behaviours.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Thinking about it just now while going potty, I wonder if it's linked to how modern technology has removed from sight various natural bodily functions like using a toilet. I remember a story about the creation of modern toilets in England where the Queen using a primitive version complained about the smell. Basically like a modern portabody where it's just a hole droping into container. 

Presumedly then, those early toilets made what you're doing hard to ignore as with the stink but since everyone did it, and made the stink it wasn't anything anyone would try to make into something immoral. "Everybody poops" as it were.  Yet over time, and especially now with modern plumbing and toilets the stink is all but gone so we now seem to make waste elimination from our bodies something it's never been before. 

As with sex in a one room home with no dividing walls or privacy curtains. Sex was overt and obvious but something married people did to make children or have fun. Yet now that it's able to be private and hidden away behind clsoed doors with soundproof walls and bedroom doors it's hidden away. And I wonder if we have some kind of natural reaction to things when they're hidden away that we assume they're bad? "Sunlight is the best disinfectant" as a saying goes about secrecy. So if hidden things are thought of negatively, then people having sex privately but then making it more public will be viewed as a negative. Even though it's just another thing everyone does as with going to the toilet.

Bathing too has become discreet and secretive. We have locks on bathroom doors even in our own homes. What's that suggest but we need to conceal our nakedness even from our own family.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Education alone does not legitimatize an issue or uncreep that which is creepy. This topic and thread are creepy.



Easy fix. Don't read it. You're obviously not mature enough for the material. Go read a comic book or something and let the grownups talk.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I looked through the keyhole once, I think it scared me for life...



My grandparents had a very old turn of the century home with some doors with old-fashioned keyholes like that.  More than seeing things though, growing up in the room next to my brother's, I had to endure the sounds he and his girly friends would make. Be my younger brother though I never did the bang on the wall thing, "I can hear you you know" not wishing to give him a complex.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Education alone does not legitimatize an issue or uncreep that which is creepy. This topic and thread are creepy.
> ...


Responding to a salient point with a personal attack. Seems like you have given up on trying to convince me. I guess I don't do creepy well.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 22, 2014)

Not trying to convince anyone of anything as much as have an academic discussion you've made clear you're incapable of participating in. So don't. No shortage of other things for you to read. Go find one.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot consciously agree with weirdos who advocate doing sexual things with and/ or to children.
> ...



Nope, it couldn't.

The subject has never once ever even crossed my mind until you brought it up here, on this board.

Imagine that.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Education alone does not legitimatize an issue or uncreep that which is creepy. This topic and thread are creepy.
> ...



But I thought we wanted the children _in here with us_, yes?????


----------



## Alex. (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Not trying to convince anyone of anything as much as have an academic discussion you've made clear you're incapable of participating in. So don't. No shortage of other things for you to read. Go find one.


You produced a faulty study in an effort to validate your OP, that is trying to convince the reader. You even have stated, "I'm not sure about the ethicacy of compensating research subjects",  in response to my valid criticism of the study. Now you are back pedaling  and telling me to leave the thread because you do not like my position. How about debating instead of attacking me personally.  This is a creepy topic and thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Alex. said:


> You produced a faulty study in an effort to validate your OP, that is trying to convince the reader. You even have stated, "I'm not sure about the ethicacy of compensating research subjects",  in response to my valid criticism of the study. Now you are back pedaling  and telling me to leave the thread because you do not like my position. How about debating instead of attacking me personally.  This is a creepy topic and thread.



It's a peer-reviewed academic article, got a complaint write the journal it's published in.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > You produced a faulty study in an effort to validate your OP, that is trying to convince the reader. You even have stated, "I'm not sure about the ethicacy of compensating research subjects",  in response to my valid criticism of the study. Now you are back pedaling  and telling me to leave the thread because you do not like my position. How about debating instead of attacking me personally.  This is a creepy topic and thread.
> ...



I have no complain with the study,  based on my statement which you agreed with it is bogus,  just like your attempt to throw me off the thread. You have not offered any valid argument just one personal attack after another.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 23, 2014)

Shart_attack said:


> ​Nope, it couldn't.
> 
> The subject has never once ever even crossed my mind until you brought it up here, on this board.
> 
> Imagine that.



You could always ignore the topic, or place Delta on "ignore", if you are so troubled.  Yet you sit here and complain.  Edin na zu, Mundane.
​


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> You could always ignore the topic, or place Delta on "ignore", if you are so troubled.  Yet you sit here and complain.  Edin na zu, Mundane.
> ​



Dragged kicking and screaming will the foolish and ignorant be into the 21st century.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > ​Nope, it couldn't.
> ...



I choose not to.

Much like you choose to try to be creative — the operative word there being _try_.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Shart_attack said:
> ...



What does my astonishing sense of creativity have to do with this topic?​


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> What does my astonishing sense of creativity have to do with this topic?​



There's nothing there about which to talk, missy.

Instead, let's talk about why someone with the views you have regarding Adolf Hitler is buddying up to someone on this thread who wouldn't have lasted two hours if Hitler were in power today.

An interesting topic, yes, Ashy?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Uh-oh Ashtara, looks like shart cares who you buddy up with. Have you not been walking and playing with him in the park enough?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Uh-oh Ashtara, looks like shart cares who you buddy up with. Have you not been walking and playing with him in the park enough?



Really, I don't.

Am just sayin' that you might wanna choose whom _you_ buddy up with a bit more carefully, tiger.

Go for it.

Maybe Ashy wants to watch your parents knockin' boots witcha, Copernicus.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

If my Mom still 'knocks boots' I'd be thrilled. She desperately needs to destress once in a while.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If my Mom still 'knocks boots' I'd be thrilled. She desperately needs to destress once in a while.


Maybe it would do her good to watch you and your BF pumping the poop-chute. I assume if it's good for the kids, it's even better for the parents.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 23, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If my Mom still 'knocks boots' I'd be thrilled. She desperately needs to destress once in a while.
> ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Maybe it would do her good to watch you and your BF pumping the poop-chute. I assume if it's good for the kids, it's even better for the parents.



Alarming what some of you spend your time thinking about and imagining. If thinking about having sex with a woman who isn't your wife is adultery according to Christianity, what's constantly thinking about children having inappropriate relations like you've claimed these threads were about?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would do her good to watch you and your BF pumping the poop-chute. I assume if it's good for the kids, it's even better for the parents.
> ...



I believe none of us save you have even had the most remote inkling in our minds about parents screwing in fornt of their kids or giving kids porno as a good thing. We're just responding to your perverted threads.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > What does my astonishing sense of creativity have to do with this topic?​
> ...



What does His Greatness, the Fuhrer, have to do with this topic, Mundane?





​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Uh-oh Ashtara, looks like shart cares who you buddy up with. Have you not been walking and playing with him in the park enough?




I bet it has been a long time since he's *played* with any woman.
​


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I bet it has been a long time since he's *played* with any woman.
> ​



Oh...? (looks him over with an appraising eye)


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 1, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I bet it has been a long time since he's
> *played*
> with any woman.​





			
				delta4embassy said:
			
		

> Oh...? (looks him over with an appraising eye)


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it has been a long time since he's
> ...



I said that awhile back...

Before I turned Shart to the Dark Side...​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 1, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> excerpts from,
> 
> Archives of Sexual Behavior Vol. 17,  No. 4, 1988, pp. 349-362.
> 
> ...



There's something seriously fucking wrong with you


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > excerpts from,
> ...



Funny, was thinking the same thing.


----------

